# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  -Περί θερμοσυσσωρευτών

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Σε  μια  παλιά  μονοκατοικία  υπάρχουν  οι  συσσωρευτές  που  δείχνω  στις  φωτό  όλοι  τους  παίρνουν  τάση  απο  το  ρελέ  που  φαίνεται  το  οποίο  παίρνει  εντολή  απο  ενα  θερμοστάτη  στις  επαφές α1 α2,
υπάρχουν  δύο  πολύ  παλαιοί  οι  καφέ  χρώματος  οι  οποίοι  δεν  έχουν  καμιά  ρύθμιση  καμιά  ένδειξη  απλά  παίρνουν  τάση  και  λειτουργούν  και  δύο  λευκοί  οι  οποίοι  έχουν  κάποιες  ρυθμίσεις,  οι  λευκοί  έχουν  και  βεντιλατέρ  που  που  οδηγείται  απο  εξωτερικό  θερμοστάτη  με  ανεξάρτητη  τάση  απο  τη  τάση  αποθήκευσης.
-Οι  ερωτήσεις  οι  παλαιοί  θερμοσ.  ως  πρός  την  αποθήκευση  =συσσώρευση  εξαρτώνται  μόνο  απο  τον  εξωτερικό  θερμοστάτη  που  οδηγεί  το  ρελέ?  ο ένας  λευκός  δεν λειτουργούσε  αξίζει  να  τον  λύσω  έχει  ασχοληθεί  κανένας?

----------


## aktis

Τις παλιές εποχές που ήταν φτηνό το ρεύμα ή αν κάποιος δούλευε στην ΔΕΗ ( και είχε φτηνό ρεύμα ) τους άναβαν με τις ώρες ... 5 ώρες τη νύχτα , 10 ώρες κλπ 
οπότε δεν υπήρχε η ανάγκη για θερμοστάτη !  Τώρα  θα σου πρότεινα αρχικά να βελτιωθεί η μόνωση του σπιτιού και μετά αν δεν σε ενοχλεί το βουητό κλιματιστικό ή αντλία θερμότητας αν θέλεις σώνει και καλά θέρμανση με ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα ...   ( είναι  πιο αποδοτικά από τους θερμοσυσσωρευτές )

----------


## el greco 1

οι παλαιοι δεν εχουν θερμοστατη ασφαλειας μεσα? ο εξωτερικος θερμοστατης ειναι μονο για το βεντιλατερ οταν ζητας θερμανση.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Oι  παλιοί  (καφέ)   δεν  έχουν  απολύτως  τίποτα  από  ένα  θερμοστάτη  εξωτερικό με  οδήγηση του  ρελέ  ανάβουν  - αποθηκεύουν  και σβήνουν  βεντιλατέρ  δεν  έχουν  μόνο  οι STIEBEL  έχουν.

----------


## el greco 1

εφ οσων δεν εχουν πρεπει να βαλεις μεσα τριφασικο θερμοστατη στον καθε ενα

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το παλιό μου σπίτι είχε θέρμανση με καφέ θερμοσσυσωρευτές (Αφοι Φραγκάκη). Η κατασκευή τους ήταν απλοϊκή. Είχαν 2 αντιστάσεις του 1,5kW, πυρότουβλα και μόνωση με πετροβάμβακα. Η εντολή λειτουργίας δινόταν μέσω θερμοστάτη χώρου και ρελέ τοποθετημένου στον τριφασικό πίνακα. Λειτουργούσαν το βράδυ με το νυχτερινό τιμολόγιο της ΔΕΗ και απέδιδαν τη θερμότητα μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Σε λίγα χρόνια η λειτουργία τους έγινε αντιοικονομική επειδή η ΔΕΗ αύξησε την τιμή του νυκτερινού τιμολογίου. Επίσης άρχισαν να εμφανίζουν διαρροές και να πέφτει συχνά ΔΔΕ. Τα αντικατέστησα με κεντρική θέρμανση πετρελαίου πριν από δεκαετίες.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Το παλιό μου σπίτι είχε θέρμανση με καφέ θερμοσσυσωρευτές (Αφοι Φραγκάκη). Η κατασκευή τους ήταν απλοϊκή. Είχαν 2 αντιστάσεις του 1,5kW, πυρότουβλα και μόνωση με πετροβάμβακα. Η εντολή λειτουργίας δινόταν μέσω θερμοστάτη χώρου και ρελέ τοποθετημένου στον τριφασικό πίνακα. Λειτουργούσαν το βράδυ με το νυχτερινό τιμολόγιο της ΔΕΗ και απέδιδαν τη θερμότητα μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Σε λίγα χρόνια η λειτουργία τους έγινε αντιοικονομική επειδή η ΔΕΗ αύξησε την τιμή του νυκτερινού τιμολογίου. Επίσης άρχισαν να εμφανίζουν διαρροές και να πέφτει συχνά ΔΔΕ. Τα αντικατέστησα με κεντρική θέρμανση πετρελαίου πριν από δεκαετίες.



-Θυμάσαι  αν  ήταν  τριφασικοί  ή  μονοφασικοί?

----------


## el greco 1

συνηθως ολοι οι θερμοσυσωρευτες μικροι μεγαλοι ειναι τριφασικοι

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν θυμάμαι αν είχαν δυνατότητα; τριφασικής σύνδεσης. Τα καλώδια ήταν σίγουρα μονοφασικά, όπως και οι ασφάλειες. Τα έχω πετάξει εδώ και 25 τουλάχιστον χρόνια.

----------

